# Cheep co2



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

Who would say that this is a good value co2 deal?


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

What is the "that" you are refering too ??


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

woo really sory forgot the link
http://www.weldingcentre.co.uk/displayproduct.phtml?product_id=61&caid=57


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

It is a good price.

I buy mine 3 for £29 so as long as the shipping isn't silly then I think you beat me.

This is where I buy mine from
http://www.thewelderswarehouse.com/Welding/Mig_Welding_and_Tig_Welding_Gas.html

and my reg came from here second item down
http://www.welduk.com/Results1.asp?Category=37

needle valve from Aquarianversand screw straight into the front, cannister into the bottom and jobs a good un.

might try yours next year (lol) if the shipping wins

Andy


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

Just wondering how long does one of these can last you guys?

Thanks


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

From where I sit that deal stinks.

I get a 5 lb cylinder filled for $17. The cylinder ran me $55 (filled) when I purchased it.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Some people report CO2 refills of 5 pound cylinders for $7, so it depends on where you live how good a deal this is. Those cylinders are about 1 1/3 pound, about a quarter of a 5 pound cylinder.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I pay $10 for a 5lb fill at a fire extinisher store. Sports Authority will fill a 20oz paintball cylinder for about $4.


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

Rex

I understand you thinking that the deal stinks but remember this is the UK and the dollar rate makes everything seem so cheap in US to us Brits.

Also its not so easy in some areas to get bottles refilled hence why I went disposable therefore comparing the bottles to other UK suppliers this deal is good and me being in an area where noone will refill means that I cannot go to somewhere to get a refill unless I rent their bottle and pay their prices to refill. (which works out cheaper but I don't want a 5ft pub bottle in my house

Its not a rant just that refillers aren't very easy to find in some areas.

In answer to longevity. I just put a new bottle on mine and the former one lasted 4 months at 4bps.

Andy


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

is there an online co2 refilling service for the uk


----------



## milla (Feb 8, 2007)

I buy my 600g co2 from machine mart approx £8.50 each.


----------



## jeffk (Apr 14, 2006)

I get my co2 refilled 5lb tank 8.50, and 10 lb tank 12.50. I'm curious how long those last just out of pure curiosity.


----------

